# Best way to get from Dubai to Abu Dhabi -Bus, taxi or car+driver hire?



## coconut_shy

Hi
I need to make a round trip to AD this Thursday. Anyone know the best way to get there? I haven't yet drummed up the courage to venture out onto the roads and drive myself so that'n not a viable option.

From what I can gather I could use a regular taxi (expensive), the bus (can't find a timetable) or a private driver (no idea where to look).

Anyone had any experience of the buses or could recommend a safe private driver?

Thanks a million!


----------



## whatsupdubai

Taxi


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Taxi will cost you 300+
Taxi ride share: at the terminals you will see taxi drivers trying to enlist customers to hire the service. You will go in a fully loaded taxi car. Cost: +/- 50
Bus terminal: for timetable check with RTA


----------



## coconut_shy

Thanks for all of the replies. I decided on the bus - despite the initial difficulty tracking down a timetable online it was an incredibly straightforward journey.

Just in case anyone else is thinking of using the bus. It costs 25AED and takes about 1hr30 mins. The timetable states two hours but I arrived early each way. 

If possible try and arrive 10 mins before your departure time so you can choose your own seat (everyone gets there early). The bus left promptly (to the minute) of the timetable.

The bus didn't stop off anywhere on the way there, but let people down at Al Jafilia station on the way back which was handy.


----------



## Felixtoo2

If you fancy something a bit more random you can fly from Dubai to Abu Dhabi (al Bateen) with Rotana Jet from 300dhs return.


----------



## coconut_shy

Thanks Felixtoo2 . I've just had a look at that- service looks great and its round the corner from where I want to get to in AD. Timings are a little restrictive at the moment. I may be working in AD ad want to stay in Dubai so exploring all options!


----------



## Canuck_Sens

If it is a government kind of job you are taking in AD, you are aware that you must live in AD right? 
This applies to gvt and quasi-gvt sponsored jobs in AD


----------



## coconut_shy

Hi - yes I heard about this. I'm not sure at the moment if this applies to the company I wish to work with. I guess if I am successful I will find out in due course. To be honest if it came to it I would forfeit the housing allowance. I really don't want to live there.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Hmmm housing allowance is a big deal. I used to live in AD until being transfered to DXB. Not all of us can really forfeit housing allowance as rentals are quite expensive here. Be prepared to have a good chunk of you pay going to housing if you are up to it.


----------



## coconut_shy

Yes- I appreciate your advice and agree. Not ideal! Really hoping that the ruling wont apply to me (should everything go smoothly an I get offered a contract). Wishful thinking on my part I think!


----------



## donut12345

*tranport, Abu dhabi to dubai*

I am a student living in Abu Dhabi with, unfortunately, school at the far end of Dubai in Al Nahda, I would appreciate ANY suggestions and/or contact numbers of ANY driver, public/private transport that could take me from AD to Dubai. Quick replies would be appreciated since the matter is extremely urgent.


----------

